# Coral reef gobies in natural habitat - video



## Piotr K (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi guys,

In 2010 I did a small research in Dahab, Egypt, trying to get some information about natural behaviour of small goby fish _Bryaninops natans_, living on the coral reef in the Red Sea. I made a video about the life of this fish, and lately I was finally able to make full English version - I post it below  Hopefully it will give you some information and inspiration 

Enjoy! 






And here are some photos of this small beautiful species:










Cheers,


----------

